# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC Bizer with Cura

## jamesd2565

I have a CTC Bizer here which I have upgraded its firmware from stock 7.2 to Sailfish 7.6.  Post upgrade, Makerbot Desktop still able to print as normal.  Didn't look like any offsets had been lostBoth before and after the update, gcode generated in Cura 4.7 has caused print head crashes at every attempt to print. 

 This is happening right from the start pretty much, so within seconds I have to do an emergency power down.  I've had different versions of it, depending whether it goes via ReplicatorG or Octaprint+GPX.  I've tried various preset configs for both, trying out Wanhao and Flashforge settings as well as Replicator 1. 

 Again, it still prints just as before with Makerbot Desktop.  So it seems like the firmware parameters are not at fault I would guess.  Also worth noting well that I can export Makerbot Desktop's gcode file and get ReplicatorG and Octoprint to print that fine, so it really seems I just can't generate gcode that works rather than RepG or Octo being set up wrong.

Is there any clear guide for getting Cura 4.7 -> ReplicatorG / Octoprint -> Rep1 clone / CTC Bizer / Sailfish 7.6 out there?

----------

